# worst luck ever



## saskboy (Mar 7, 2008)

ok i am 16 and i went on a hunt this morning in northern saskatchewan and before i left a misplaced my lisence so that was the first bad thing... so i just went out with some guys to do some calling and videoing... so this was all good right up until i went to get a bird that my dad had shot and i lost the guts out of my duck call!!!!! second bad thing and last but not least i was running for another bird when my goose call fell out of my lanyard and fell against a rock and the next thing i know "CCRRUUNNNCCHHH". shatterd my call i mean is this bad luck or wut.....


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

Have you ever considered another sport?


----------



## mshutt (Apr 21, 2007)

jhegg said:


> Have you ever considered another sport?


LOL!!!!

That does really suck man! I dont know why you would lose your call off your lanyard unless it wasnt tied on by both loops of the lanyard?


----------



## saskboy (Mar 7, 2008)

ya it sucked i can't figure it out either..but all i know is that my call is shattered but ya even though these things happen i could never quit the sport


----------



## saskboy (Mar 7, 2008)

the worst part is that its an expensive call it was a zink paralyzer SR-1


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

I'd call 'em and politely request a free replacement. If they refuse, then I'd rudely demand one.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

jhegg said:


> Have you ever considered another sport?


Try bowling? :beer:


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

jhegg said:


> Have you ever considered another sport?


Hahaha
That sucks hopefully you can get a replacement or something


----------



## jaemersonke (Jul 19, 2006)

I learned my lesson a while ago. all my calls have both ends attached to the lanyard. luckily for me my lost call wasn't very expensive.


----------



## Steelpuck18 (Sep 16, 2008)

wow that sucks man! at least you got out in the field, it was probably better than sitting at home.


----------



## waterfowler22 (Aug 30, 2007)

Well im not going to complain anymore about not having a good hunt. Ya once they guts fell out of my goose call but its all good I go new ones. But How many birds did you guys get?
Sorry to hear about your bad luck. Better luck next time.


----------



## MRN (Apr 1, 2002)

PJ said:


> jhegg said:
> 
> 
> > Have you ever considered another sport?
> ...


Don't do it - I tore my hamstring bowling with my kids. I'd gladly trade a call to get my hamstring back to normal.

M.


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Boy my day looks great now! Hopefully you still have your health.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

I knew a guy that had his camera ran over by a hunting buddy.


----------



## BeekBuster (Jul 22, 2007)

I lost the guts to my rnt duck call last year with the lanyard snugged up on both ends, fell off just walking across the field. After a 1 hour search came up with nothing, i know the grief...


----------



## saskboy (Mar 7, 2008)

but even thought i had all of those unfortunate events i got to be out there and i'd trade a call for that any day....


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Field Hunter said:


> I knew a guy that had his camera ran over by a hunting buddy.


Yea, some butthead!!!!! :eyeroll:


----------

